# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Elton Deda - Ky gjeni qe i mungon Shqiperise

## Pratolini

Pa dyshim qe sa me shume jeton njeriu, aq me teper e kupton se sa e vertete eshte shprehja : Te miren e vleresojme kur e "humbim"
Elton Deda i mungon skenes shqiptare ! Ky kompozitor gjeni, nder te paret qe kerkoi te shprehet ndryshe, me ritme modern dhe klasik njeherazi, i vertete dhe origjinal. Veshtire se muzika shqiptare do arrij te krijoje kompozime si "Qytet i vjeter" ose "Nuk kerkoj tjeter njeri"

E hodhen poshte shqiptaret. Kritika profesionale e vleresoi, por kjo nuk mjafton, asnjehere nuk do mjaftoje, dhe Amerika do vazhdoje te na i "gllaberoje" njerezit tane.

Dolen Sinanerat me shoke, erdhi Altini me Dylin...erdhi Pandora !
Vriteni muziken derra...vriteni muziken...hajde pra ju thashe...vriteni muziken !


_As vete nuk e di
Pse lodhem ta gjej
Ende ndjej ndonese ka shume akull mes nesh
Kjo vjeshte e heshtur dimrin se fsheh

Se dielli ndricon prape dhe shiu pushon
nuk di zemra saj nga dhimbja renkon
gjithcka do ta falja qe hapat e saj
te trokisnin prape tek une
ende syte e tu kan ca lote te pathare
si fshin dot e dashur ndonese jemi larg
dhe kurre mos mendo vetem s'je ne kete bote
sepse ti ke nje njeri qe te do_

----------


## goldian

skena shqiptare vertet e ndien mungesen e tij
shpresoj sa me shpejt ti rikthehet asaj

----------


## Borix

Gjeni            ?

----------


## alda09

E hodhen poshte shqiptaret??????????????
Kishte fansat e tij dhe ai po thuaj i ishin shfryre xhepat e iku ti mbushte andej. ca ti bejne shqiptaret ti japin rrogen e tyre?
Pastaj mos e ngri ne maja se shqiperia ka kompozitor akoma me cilesor se Deda po varet nga preferencat.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Gjeni            ?



Këngëtarë ka dashur të thotë   :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## Borix

Gjeni me duket fjale e inflacionuar. I ati ka qene dhe mbetet dirigjenti me i mire i vendit tone - kete s'e mohon as dosja e tij historike. Por qe Eltonin ta kete thithur amerika, per shkak se e vollen shqiptaret me ngjet se eshte e pasakte per shkak te mungeses se informacionit. Try nje ndodhi tjeter...

----------


## alproud

Vizitoni faqen zyrtare te internetit te Eltonit per me shume!

www.eltondeda.com

----------


## atom smasher

thunderway kan qen shum makaber

----------


## Ina_86

Prej nga Elton Deda u shenderrua ne GJENI?

----------


## puroshkodran

> thunderway kan qen shum makaber


*THUNDERWAY* ka qene grupi me i mire qe ka pase ndonjehere Shqipria. Ka pase muzikantet me te talentuar si: Elton Deda, kitarristin me te mire shqiptar Bledar "qepa" Seiko, bateristin e Top Show(nuk po me kujtohet emri). Ne mos gabohem kane hyre edhe ne Hit Parade USA te asaj kohe.
Fatkeqsisht sot pelqehen me shum ata qe bejne kenge arabe me tekste skandaloze si: "ku me humbi taketukja" etj etj.

----------


## xhuliana

Vetem nje keng mbaj mend nga ky kengetar, s'e dija qe ka qene ne nje grup!!!

----------


## xfiles

E verteta e hidhur eshte se sot muzika shqiptare ka rene shume poshte.
Turp per ne.

----------


## Pratolini

Brezi i paskomunizmit mund te kete qene vertete pak naiv ne muziken e vet, por te pakten ishte profesionist. Te gjithe kishin dale prej akademise ose liceut artistik dhe jo prej getove te kasharit.
Eltoni, Bledar Sejko, Landi, Ritfolk, Gjoka, Makashi e shume te tjere, kishin ne thelb kompozimin e mire, te paster, bashkuar me tekste poetike ( ndonjehere pak rebele ) duke formuar disa grupe interesant te rockut.
Une personalisht nuk cuditem aspak qe forumistat nuk ja ndjejne peshen fare, sepse pak prej tyre kane informacion dhe shije te mirefillta muzikore. Jane me shume te drejtuar ne main-streamin shqiptar qe mbizoterohet prej turbo-folkut apo barbonizmave bullgaro-rumuno-rome.
Temen e kam hapur per ata qe ja dine vleren artit te vertete kshuqe ju lutem shume te tjereve te mos na cajne derrasat kot por te ikin andej nga tema e adelines me shoqe.

----------


## land

kush esht ky re qe qenka  gjeni dhe une nuk e kam nigju najher,boooooooo sa prapa botes kam ngelur.............gjithe bota e njeh :pa dhembe:  :perqeshje:  une jo

----------


## mia@

> Brezi i paskomunizmit mund te kete qene vertete pak naiv ne muziken e vet, por te pakten ishte profesionist. Te gjithe kishin dale prej akademise ose liceut artistik dhe jo prej getove te kasharit.
> Eltoni, Bledar Sejko, Landi, Ritfolk, Gjoka, Makashi e shume te tjere, kishin ne thelb kompozimin e mire, te paster, bashkuar me tekste poetike ( ndonjehere pak rebele ) duke formuar disa grupe interesant te rockut.
> Une personalisht nuk cuditem aspak qe forumistat nuk ja ndjejne peshen fare, sepse pak prej tyre kane informacion dhe shije te mirefillta muzikore. Jane me shume te drejtuar ne main-streamin shqiptar qe mbizoterohet prej turbo-folkut apo barbonizmave bullgaro-rumuno-rome.
> Temen e kam hapur per ata qe ja dine vleren artit te vertete kshuqe ju lutem shume te tjereve te mos na cajne derrasat kot por te ikin andej nga tema e adelines me shoqe.


Keta qe ke permendur ti mund ti quash me plot goje kengetar. Te tjeret qe pelqehen kaq shume nga nje pjese e mire e anetareve te forumit s'jane vecse ca amatore ,ca flluska sapuni .

----------


## SaS

pratolini ke te drejte ti lale se sot eshte ajo shprehja !!! wow moj mami po kendon Sinani - ë moj xhani i mamit se spo kendon Tarkani !!! rina rina , rina balerina etj etj !!! 

ka shume kengetar qe kane ikur jashte shtetit qe benin muzike te paster pa shume nuanca rumune serbe apo arabe !!! tani tregu muzikor eshte cmendur sic eshte cmendur vete mileti !!! a thua ti kenget serbe rumune bullgare jane me te bukura se kenget popullore shqiptare !!! 

elton deda vertet ka qene kompozitor i ri dhe shume i talentuar !!! qyteti i vjeter eshte nje nder kenget e mia te preferuara !!! e ka qare ate kenge sic i themi ne ketej !!! 

gjithsesi po qe se behemi keq nga muzika arabo serbe rumune bullgare mund te kerkojme ndihme tek sinan hoxha alo alo ambulanca !!!

----------


## xfiles

> Brezi i paskomunizmit mund te kete qene vertete pak naiv ne muziken e vet, por te pakten ishte profesionist. Te gjithe kishin dale prej akademise ose liceut artistik dhe jo prej getove te kasharit.
> Eltoni, Bledar Sejko, Landi, Ritfolk, Gjoka, Makashi e shume te tjere, kishin ne thelb kompozimin e mire, te paster, bashkuar me tekste poetike ( ndonjehere pak rebele ) duke formuar disa grupe interesant te rockut.
> Une personalisht nuk cuditem aspak qe forumistat nuk ja ndjejne peshen fare, sepse pak prej tyre kane informacion dhe shije te mirefillta muzikore. *Jane me shume te drejtuar ne main-streamin shqiptar qe mbizoterohet prej turbo-folkut apo barbonizmave bullgaro-rumuno-rome.*
> Temen e kam hapur per ata qe ja dine vleren artit te vertete kshuqe ju lutem shume te tjereve te mos na cajne derrasat kot por te ikin andej nga tema e adelines me shoqe.


bashkohem me mendimin e Pratolinit, 
dhe me mendimin e dikujt me siper qe tha qe suksesi i tanishem i te ashtuquajturve kengetare (kengetare leshi) i detyrohet dhe atyre qe i degjojne, dmth injorances masive, jo me kot ti Pratolini tek ajo tema e njorances permendem stacionin televiziv BBF si ushqim per budallepsjen masive. 
Me te vertete ke qef ti degjosh grupet e vjetra shqiptare, te gjithe ata qe permende ti, Ritfolk dhe Makashi sidomos (qe njoh une me mire).

----------


## Nyx

> kush esht ky re qe qenka  gjeni dhe une nuk e kam nigju najher,boooooooo sa prapa botes kam ngelur.............gjithe bota e njeh une jo



Shpresoj ta kesh degjuar kengen ... vertet e arrire :buzeqeshje:

----------


## land

sorry muzik te leht shqiptare nuk degjoj kurre,fa schifo

dikur ta shpifte me kenget te tipit martohet mesusja me nje traktorist qe i ka dirigju i ati i eltonit,pastaj pas viteve 90 filluan te benin nje muzike kopje e shemtuar e rock/pop-it dhe zhanreve te tjera perendimore,tani vone me keto orientalizmat ne muzike, qe kjo eshte kulmi.

gjithsesi keto jane shijet e mia personale,me pelqen muzika perendimore origjinale,dhe ma shpifin kopjet e shemtuara.


ka plot ne shqiperi qe pelqejne dhe muziken jevge me fjale shqip,mua nuk me kercet fare.


sa per kte eltonin eshte nji budallik me brire ta quash gjeni..........................gjenite jane te tjere,nuk kane te bejne me eltona :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## mia@

Me kerkoi nje e huaj se ku mund te degjonte ca kenge shqip.Ishte shume kureshtare.I thashe,'' Do te te tregoje se si te futesh ne internet dhe te degjosh kenge shqiptare".U futa vet ne fillim .Kisha kohe pa degjuar kenge  me thene te drejten.Vetem c'degjoja radion kur ikja ne pune.Si perfundim nuk ja tregova se si te futej .Me erdhi turp ,kur degjova lloj-lloj zhgarravinash ,pseudokengetaret tane.Nuk desha te krijonte nje imazh te gabuar per muziken tone.I dhashe nje disk qe e  kisha bere vet me kenge te zgjedhura.

P.S Zenith jam kureshtare te di ke quan kengetar ti ,kur Eltoni si kengetar dhe i ati i Eltonit si dirigjent nuk ta mbushin syrin.

----------

